# Edge of misery



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out this morning to the Edge. Stopped at a spot closer in about 18 miles. Not much there 1 mingo. Of course the only other boat on the water a commercial one showed up. Nothing there on to the Edge.

Saw some weed lines and a big mat. Stopped on it, bait was everywhere. No big fish though. Only saw 1 small mahi. 

On south and saw a big piece of wood floating, looked like a piece of a boat. Tossed a hunk of squid to it, saw about 10 ramoras haul ass to the bait. Hooked the biggest one dangit. Head south again.

Anchor up and start catching big mingos. But, it was HOT. No wind, the wife was getting white-eyed. Put a dozen in the box then picked up the hook and ran to cool off. Dropped on some deeper stuff with 1 hookup, grouper like but pulled the hook.

Hit the Tennaco and got owned by an AJ. Took it to the barn and just got to sit down.

Better luck next time, but still put up 20 lbs of fillets!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Tennaco is awesome for aj if the conditions are good to be able to fish it. I will take your hot day offshore any day over work. 

Pan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a tough one bud, but trips like that are usually followed closely by something epic. I'll keep an eye out for the next report


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hard to feel sorry for you when you caught fish. Call me when you have the same story and come home empty-handed.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

20 lbs of fillets off of 13 Mingo snapper is an epic day.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah these were footballs. 1 pushed 5 lbs, average was 3 I guess. We sent 10 or so back and only kept the bigguns. And I didn't weigh the bags but had 7 or so quart-sized one. Wife did some last night, crusted them with macadamia nuts. Crazy good.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

It sucks being spoiled when you complain about only catching mingo's, Im guilty of it too, always looking for that trophy...


----------

